# A very complete blog (Spanish language)



## SENECA (May 8, 2011)

Hello.

Long ago that I connected, I've been a little busy.

On this occasion I am about to start this topic to share with you the address of a blog focused on computing present worth visiting. As I mentioned the Blog focuses on the latest computers, but also has a section to download manuals (Ubuntu, Debian, XP, etc).

In addition to the above manual (author's own bill) you can also find and download from this blog a wonderful manual to assist in the installation of FreeBSD, and also in Spanish.

FreeBSD handbook which is also author of the blog administrator.
This is Norbert R.IbaÃ±ez.





As from this blog is intended to support the movement FreeBSD, and taking in mind that the quality of the site is very high, I venture to propose that you visit.

http://www.informaniaticos.com/

Then tell me if you like.

P. S. Not trying to make spam to publish the address of a page outside the forum, just trying to present a wonderful blog that broke a pike for FreeBSD.

If any moderator finds that this topic publication violates a rule (which I do not know), let me know, and remove the topic.



Bye bye.


----------



## vermaden (May 8, 2011)

Unless its in english, its useless.


----------



## SENECA (May 8, 2011)

The question is not that my knowledge of English is more or less, the question is that aministrador blog and author of the FreeBSD Handbook FreeBSD supports the movement.

 I want to make clear that I very much like manuals like this exist in languages â€‹â€‹other than English.
 I know that English is a universal language and important, but "The courts are not removed for the Brave. "

Bye bye.


----------



## _martin (May 9, 2011)

As vermaden mentioned: if it's not in English, it's pretty much useless for a lot of people in the world. 



> blog focused on computing present worth visiting.


hence nope, it's not.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2011)

If you read Spanish, visit the link, if you don't, don't.

Closed.


----------

